# When is the cambelt due on a UK X-Trail



## nugget (Mar 6, 2007)

Hi guys

I'm currently looking to buy an X-trail, looked at a 2.2 Di SVE today, just wondering when the cambelt is due for replacement, the car has 69,000 miles on the clock my gut feeling is its due soon? I've searched high and low on the internet and can't find anything !!!

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Sulphur man (Sep 6, 2005)

Not totally sure but I think it's a chain.


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

nugget said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I'm currently looking to buy an X-trail, looked at a 2.2 Di SVE today, just wondering when the cambelt is due for replacement, the car has 69,000 miles on the clock my gut feeling is its due soon? I've searched high and low on the internet and can't find anything !!!
> 
> ...


The X-trail uses a duplex chain to drive the camshafts. If the car's been serviced regularly it shouldn't need replacement.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

didnt some of the early diesels have an issue with timing chains and, in particular, the tensioner and brake pipes, or somethings similar?


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> didnt some of the early diesels have an issue with timing chains and, in particular, the tensioner and brake pipes, or somethings similar?


Yes, there were issues with the Tensioner and chain guide. 

from www.myxtrail.com

"Cam Chain Tensioner
As far as I know this problem affects all Diesel X-Trails that were manufactured from the beginning until 2003. I am not sure whether it also affects the petrol models. Anyone know about Petrol Xtrails with this problem?

If you have a noisy engine and a sort of rattling clanking when you slow down or accelerate. You probably have this problem.

In the UK, dealers have been instructed by Nissan not to fix the problem unless the customer complains.

I just thought my XTrail needed more servicing since changing the oil does quieten it all down for a few thousand miles.

The end result is, after 50,000 miles I need a new engine.

Other owners have reported that Nissan dealers are NOT aware of this problem and have quoted myxtrail.com as the source of information and this has enlightened them. In spite of the fact that this information is on the Nissan dealer Intranet information system.

If Nissan makes the information available and engineers don't bother to read it how will they detect it?

Nissan originally instructed dealers not to do anything about this issue unless the owner complained. On 1 July 2004 I got a recall letter. totally irrelavant to my vehicle because I have a complete new engine now.

However, what is significant is that the recall notice warns of possible brake assist failure.



" A concern has been detected with the tensioner of the camshaft timing chain, which can cause the chain to make a noise. If this condition is ignored, the chain could jam, which could result in engine stall or a failure to start.

This condition could also lead to the sprocket bolt at the rear side of the camshaft to break. The drive for the brake vacuum pump would be lost and this could affect the brake assistance. "

If you are in any doubt contact Nissan GB +44 1923 899 334"


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

that implies that it may not affect diesels after 2003. Can anyone qualify this statement, and whether it affects petrol models?


----------

